# D90 RAW(NEF) file wont open in photoshop



## kravjitsu (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got a new d90 this weekend and took some pictures in Raw. When i transfered them and tried to open them up in photoshop 7.0 it tells me that it cant open it because of a disk error. I downloaded the nikon codec so windows can read the nef files and i got and update from adobe but still no luck. Anyone else have this problem and if so what did you do to get it to work? Any help would be greatly apprecitated.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 20, 2009)

To open RAW files from the newest cameras, you need to have the newest version of Adobe Camera RAW for Photoshop.  The problem is that the latest versions of Adobe Camera RAW are not compatible with older versions of Photoshop.  In order to open your RAW files directly into Photoshop, you will probably have to upgrade to CS3 or CS4.

Of course, you don't have to use Photoshop to open your RAW files, you could do it with the supplied Nikon software, then save them in a format that Photoshop can open...TIFF for example.


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 20, 2009)

I didn't want to open up a new thread, but I don't see the previews from my D90 in Aperture. I shoot in RAW and I have the latest version. Any help?


----------



## Ken Rockwell (Jan 20, 2009)

This is another reason why I shoot JPEG.

Most of the time I'm testing new cameras with NEF formats that haven't made their way to 3rd party developers yet.

Frustrating!

Hang on tight and use Nikons buggy software until the patch is in.


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Jan 20, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> To open RAW files from the newest cameras, you need to have the newest version of Adobe Camera RAW for Photoshop. The problem is that the latest versions of Adobe Camera RAW are not compatible with older versions of Photoshop. In order to open your RAW files directly into Photoshop, you will probably have to upgrade to CS3 or CS4.
> 
> Of course, you don't have to use Photoshop to open your RAW files, you could do it with the supplied Nikon software, then save them in a format that Photoshop can open...TIFF for example.


 

There are patches that can be downloaded from Adobe's website that will prevent you from having to upgrade.

do a google search and you should find them...

it might be called DNG or something like that.


----------



## kravjitsu (Jan 20, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> To open RAW files from the newest cameras, you need to have the newest version of Adobe Camera RAW for Photoshop. The problem is that the latest versions of Adobe Camera RAW are not compatible with older versions of Photoshop. In order to open your RAW files directly into Photoshop, you will probably have to upgrade to CS3 or CS4.
> 
> Of course, you don't have to use Photoshop to open your RAW files, you could do it with the supplied Nikon software, then save them in a format that Photoshop can open...TIFF for example.


 Can TIFF files be edited the same as the NEF files are in photoshop? Like being able to mess with the white balance and exposure?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 20, 2009)

> Can TIFF files be edited the same as the NEF files are in photoshop? Like being able to mess with the white balance and exposure?


No.  You would make those types of changes in the Nikon software and then 'convert/output' those images into TIFF format which could then be opened in Photoshop.

It's not unlike doing it right in Photoshop.  In PS, you would open the RAW file which starts up Camera RAW, make your adjustments then click OK....which converts the image and opens it in Photoshop for you to continue editing.  
The difference is that you have to do it with a separate program.  

Also, you might want to look into Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 20, 2009)

> it might be called DNG or something like that.


DNG is Adobe's digital negative format, and not a patch for newer RAW formats.  Please prove me wrong so I can open 5Dm2 files in CS3 - I will gladly eat my humble pie!

BTW - I can open JPG's in the RAW importer and the controls are pretty sweet.  Maybe you can do something similar to get at white balance, color temp, black levels et all in the Nikon domain.

-Shea


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Jan 20, 2009)

what version of photoshop do you have?
i downloaded an adobe converter.

i have elements 5.0 
and had the same problem with my D60 nef files.

It's called Adobe DNG Converter.  It will convert NEF to DNG to allow you open it in Photoshop.

Again, depending on your version of Photoshop.  There is a specific converter for each version of Photoshop.  For example, 4.0 Adobe DNG Converter won't work for Adobeshop 5.0 elements...

so you'll need to find the one that is compatible.

Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows

look through these...and see if you can find one that matches your version of photoshop.


----------



## Beth81 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well what's the difference if you shoot in Raw or Jpeg? Does it make a big difference in how the picture turns out? Or just the format?


----------



## ANDS! (Jan 20, 2009)

Beth81 said:


> Well what's the difference if you shoot in Raw or Jpeg? Does it make a big difference in how the picture turns out? Or just the format?



A RAW file is just that, it has no editing algorithms applied to it.  A JPEG does.  The main difference is one has those settings already applied and is locked (JPEG) while the other is not.  Most cameras (definitely the D90) will apply any camera profiles to the RAW (Black and white, Vivid, Neutral, Sepia, etc) so you don't have to do anything, once you open it up in CaptureNX.  Photoshop can do the same thing, but it DOES NOT do it by default, meaning the photo you open in Camera Raw (Photoshop) will look nothing like what you think the file should look like.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 20, 2009)

> Well what's the difference if you shoot in Raw or Jpeg? Does it make a big difference in how the picture turns out? Or just the format?


This has been discussed ad nauseam...search the forum.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 20, 2009)

I have cs4 extended, and yet I can not find any mention of ACR, where is it hiding? I am on a Mac Book pro if it makes a difference.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 20, 2009)

CS3 Extnd launches RAW from the bridge application.  You may have a similar setup.

-Shea


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 20, 2009)

K thx


----------



## photosbyleigh (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, To all,
I had the same problem the other day tried downloading all sorts of camera raw this and that and new plug ins, in the end i went to adobe.com and downloaded the DNG converter and wooohooo i can now see my newly converted NEF files in cs3 camera raw.
Once down loaded it embeds itself in the root dir of Cs3 and they both work very well together. 
www.photosbyleigh.co.uk


----------

